# Very Very Faint Positive on OTD - ADVICE PLEASE



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello 

I am hoping that someone can help me as I am going out of my mind!   

Today was my OTD following a FET.  I did the test that the clinic gave me and got the faintest of faint (if you squint in a very bright light) pink line.  

I know that normally you would be telling me that a line is a line and that it is still a positive result, but I have been very naughty and have been doing First Response Early Tests for the last four days.  All of them have shown very faint positives, but the lines haven't got any darker at all.  If anything they are getting lighter.  I am really worried that it could be a chemical pregnancy?  Also, I would expect it to be darker on OTD?

In my last FET I got a BPF on testing day (and didn't test earlier), but sadly miscarried at 8 weeks.  I am very scared and not optimistic.  I have been scouring the web for some similar stories with positive outcomes and have found some, but not many examples.  

Has anyone heard of any happy endings in this situation?

Thanks for your help.

Willow


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Willow   

I started getting a bfp 4 days before OTD, was very faint and remained that way, even on OTD the line was still faint. When I went for the blood test that day, i told the nurse it was very faint, and she said thats normal for how early on we are.

I too thought it would be a chemical with the line not getting darker, so was shocked when bloods came back at 105.  Im now 8 weeks and alls looking good.

With my previous cycles, which have been chemical, I never got a bfp when tested early, it was only when they did the blood test that we knew it was a chemical.

Sorry, waffled on there, just wanted to give you a positive story! So Congratulations!!

xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I never got a strong positive test the whole time I was testing (up to about 12 weeks, on and off) and the result is now screaming for food.  You could always ask your clinic if they'll do bloods, or your GP might if not.

Fingers crossed for you.    

xxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Willow,

My test line on OTD and the days previous had been very light.  It was the following week that the line got darker.  I also did a clear blue digital, this I would recommend!!  Willow honey a line is a line so CONGRATS!!!!

Sx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Willow i really hope the line gets darker huni     . It is so frustrating when things arent so clear cut.

I am in a similar dilemma, had FET and OTD was christmas eve. Hospital test showed the faintest line and i just thought it was negative. I tested again using CB on tuesday and again got the faintest line (no darker). Did a tesco test yesterday which was negative. I have stopped all meds but a week after OTD and still no af. 

Thinking of you hun cos i know how much of a head wrecker this is.

Emma xx


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Kate - Congratulations on your pregnancy! Thanks so much for telling me your story.  It fills me with hope.  It is hard because I want to celebrate, but something is niggling at the back of my mind.  I think it's because my last FET ended badly with a miscarriage at 8 weeks.  I am hoping and praying that the blood test show high enough levels of HCG to suggest a pregnancy. Do you know what levels they will be looking for?  I have done some research and it suggest anything  between 5-460 miu, which seems a very broad range?

Hazel W - WOW! That is amazing, nothing for 12 whole weeks?  That must have been frustrating for you?  Especially in the early stages when there is no bump to reassure you!  Congratulations on your little one.  I had some blood taken today, but the nurse warned that I may not get the results until Tuesday!

Sunbeam - Congratulations on your lovely dark line and thanks for your reassurances.  So far I haven't dared to try a digital one as I dread seeing the "NOT PREGNANT" words.  Silly I know.

Miss E - Ooooh, I feel for you!  How agonising!  It really does mess with your head doesn't it?  Have you asked for a blood test?  Surely they'd do one if AF hasn't arrived?  Do the drugs stop AF arriving? 

Thank you all for taking the trouble to reply.  I really needed to hear it tonight.  I promised myself that I wouldn't get all wound up with this, but it's impossible not to isn't it?

Willow


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry Willow, didn't want to mislead you. I meant I didn't get a strong positive at all, not that all my tests were negative. I'm sure you knew what I meant, just wanted to be clear! And congratulations - as everyone else said, a line is a line! x


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Willow

Firstly - Congratulations on your   

I hate FRER tests though. I have had false positives on them before - lines that appear then disappear!
HOWEVER as yours is still showing OTD, its a definite!   Try a Clearblue Digital. Well worth the money.

All the best for a happy healthy pregnancy.

Kaybee xx


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Hazel W - thanks for the clarification.  I think I knew what you meant, but didn't articulate it very well!    LOL!  I have been desperate to see a darkening of the line, to reassure me that things were progressing as they should be. The Care test is even lighter than the first response ones. Really hope that it is just the tests and not my HCG levels that are low.

Kaybee - thanks for your congratulations, although I still feel a fraud in accepting them as I don't really believe it! I'm soooo desperate for it to be a proper positive.  Only time will tell I guess.  If my blood results dont come through today then I will buy a clearblue digital as I can't cope with the not knowing much longer and certainly not until Tuesday! Yikes!   

Thanks again for taking the time time to reply - it means a lot.

Willow


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi   

Regarding the Hcg levels, my clinic gave me info on them. Although they say anything from 5 is classed a pregnancy, my clinic like to see results over 75, 14 days after EC. with you having FET they'd test when the embies are 14 days old, regardless off what day they went back in.

They also like them to double every 48 hours. So even if levels were less that 75, there is still a good chance of a successfull pregnancy, as long as the levels are doubling.

Although there is a lot of women on here who have had much lower levels, and gone on to have a healthy baby

Its hard to relax and get your hopes up, but it sounds promising. Sendling lots of    

xxx


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I got my beta hcg result and it was 14.  My consultant said it's on the low side, but to retest tomorrow to see if it increases.

Feeing pretty low as I know that it should be higher than that on OTD, especially given that I have had faint positives for five days now.  Surely if the test 5 days ago picked up HCG, then it should have doubled at least twice by now?  Even with my poor maths skills I can work out that it would be higher than 14 and it is extremely unlikely that I am pregnant.

Feeling very low as these were our last two embryos.

Thanks again for all your replies.

Willow


----------



## LE58 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just been through this the last week.

I did my urine test 3 days over my OTD and it was a faint positive - they checked my bloods and they came back at 40HCG and I was sent away very worried expecting to miscarry. I went back to the doctors 3 days later for a another blood test and it was at 140HCG - still not that high but the doc said some babies start off as slow growers and then catch up. 

Please try to stay positive its not the first result that matters its the second as it needs to be doubling - if its gone up it should be out the woods. Im getting my third test monday - its so nerve racking as u get this far and its so cruel to have to go through the uncertainty.

Some of the home pregnancy tests can be quite misleading and mixed so its best to just stick to the blood tests.

good luck   xxxx


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello LE58 - thanks for your kind words and reassurances.  It's a nightmare isn't it?  

The district nurse is coming to take more blood tomorrow, but I have to get the sample to the path lab myself!  I phoned the lab today to find out how I would get the results and they told me that they can only release them to my Doctor and the surgery isn't open again until Tuesday! Argh!  I'm going to ask the District Nurse if she can get the results for me?  I'm desperate to know, either way.

I see that your results more than doubled (in fact more that trebbled!) over three days, so it's looking really good!  Do you mind me asking what treatment you had?  I had FET and had heard that frosties can sometimes be a bit slow to develop at first.  Hoping and praying that mine just took a little longer to defrost!

Thanks so much for replying.  I am so sad and have been weeping my way into the new year.  Not a great start.  You have given me a little ray of hope.  Thank you.

Wishing you lots of luck for your third test on Monday. 

Willow


----------



## LE58 (Oct 14, 2010)

That is terrible - Surely its your blood you have a right to know. If you dont mind me asking are you going private or on NHS? My sister in law went with the NHS for IVF and then didnt even do a blood test- she had a positive pregnancy test and then went at 6 weeks for a scan. We live in Asia so we are funding this ourselves which is costing a fortune but the good thing is I get very closely montiored and if I do a blood test at 9am I can get my result between 12-2pm the same day as they just fax it through- i wish they would do the same for u as it is within their means to do it.

I had a fresh transfer of 2 embbies on a 2 day transfer. I think maybe our embryos may have been slightly weaker as we have teste sperm which isnt as good - but I dont really know just guessing.

My doctor said the reasons can be slow implantation, slow grower to begin with, also if you were a small baby (I was 6 pounds 10 and 2 weeks over due with jaundice)  and sometimes your ovaries are under too much pressure to make the hormones that help support the pregnancy and basically start being lazy which can affect it. I was given an HCG shot which helps take the pressure off my ovaries or something but im not sure if they do that in UK. 

I also read an article online that said 15% of all babies are slow growers to begin with and shoot up. I guess if we were in a situation where we missed a period but werent trying for a baby etc u may not even test for a few weeks anyway so im sure lots of women if they were to test on the OTD would get a faint line but lets face it women doing IVF do test straight away and analyse because we have been through so much. 

Fingers crossed you will be fine  - Im worried but im trying to stay positive about the fact we are pregnant and considering we were given a less than 1% at the beginning of our treatment its a small miracle in itself!

sending lots of


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

LE58 - we decided to go private as their success rates were so much higher than the nhs hospital where we had treatment originally.  Thanks so much for your words of encouragement, I really needed them.  So glad that it has worked out for you and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

AFM - the disctrict nurse agreed to phone for the results, but sadly they came back at 4, so it's all over for me.

Thank you everyone for your support.

Wishing you all everything you dream of in 2011.

Willow x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Willow i am so sorry to read your news huni, take some time to come to terms with things. Wishing you loads of success in 2011.    Was really hoping you would get some good news.
Its the same for me huni, i tested again yesterday and got a negative and started to bleed today. Hoping all our dreams come true in this new year. Sending you loads of love and hugs at this difficult time.

Emma xx


----------



## LE58 (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news - its just so unfair.

Wishing you luck in the future xxxxx


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Miss E - I am so so sorry to hear your news and I'm sorry I've not been on here to read it sooner.  Sending big cycber hugs your way.  Life is so unfair isn't it?  Really hoping that things work out for you. X

LE58 - thanks for your kind word and for all your support.

AFM - still feeling sorry for myself.  I know that I need to toughen up and get back on the road, but I'm not finding it easy. I'm having a tough time accepting that there will be no more chances of a baby, that's it.  I have to admit that I am soooo tempted to try another cycle of IVF, but the odds are sooo stacked against me now that I have turned 40.  Hopefully things will be clearer in a month or so when me and my hormones have settled down a bit.

Wishing you all success in 2011.

Willow x


----------

